# What did your rats eat today



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

:lol: I thought this could be a good thread/topic as we would learn about other foods that our rats might enjoy and might get good nurtritional value from.

My rats have in there cage

A small cermaic bowl with Pets at home Rat nuggets
A smaller heart shaped mini bowl with dried banana chips. (About 10 chips between 3 ratties)
They also have 2 water bottles with water in and a mouse sized water bottle with kitten/cat milk in.
There main meal for tonight will be cooked chicken with salad leaves , cucumber and tomatoe.
So what have your rats consumed today and what to do they have in store 
Jess x :wink:


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

We have had a bowl of ratmix/nuggets/dried pasta as always, and some popcorn leftover from the cinema, and I think they ate some of my rice crispies this morning - I cant remember.

Carrot has had half an opal fruit and some cookie with her metacam, although she didnt eat either, and Pea ate some of the dogs chew. 

A typical day here lol.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

xampx said:


> We have had a bowl of ratmix/nuggets/dried pasta as always, and some popcorn leftover from the cinema.


Haha, mine get that whenever I go to the cinema. I have to get a large pack of popcorn, I'll eat half and share the remaining half with El Rattos.

I swear, if I come back and they give me kissies and smell popcorn on my breath - I'll have **** to pay lol. It's their favourite treat :lol:


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, today roxie has had the usual rat pellets/suebees mix, and she just ate some of my apple! It was her first time trying apple, and she absolutely loved it!


----------



## nicemove10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kenny had nutro/suebees mix, a few baby carrots, and some broccoli. He only eats the stalks of the broccoli. Does any one else's rat do this? He actually puts the other pieces in his litter box to let me know how he feels about it I guess lol.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

mine had grape tomatoes, broccoli, and red cabbage with their regular mix of mazuri blocks, noodles, kashi puffed grains and grain flakes. they had hamsteroids as treats, although those have almost no nutritional value, lol, but they love them. picasso will box me for them.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

HT blocks, a couple handfuls of Suebees, a couple leaves of Romaine lettuce, olives, carrots, and sweet peppers, one shred of cheese each, a crumb of toast each, a couple licks of yogurt, and, naturally, a yogie or two a piece for doing "tricks" (cooperating with being on my shoulder). 

A good day for the girls, overall!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine had....
Mazuri lab blocks, lunch was a "pinata" filled with cherios, peas, carrots, corn, Kashi puffed grains, and dried papaya. and for dinner they had more blocks and some scrambled eggs left over from the Sugs. They had fresh water all day, and Moose got to pick a seedling from his dig box as a extra special treat lol.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow
Mine have some dried cornflakes for breakfast - banana chips and rat nuggets for lunch

im not sure what to give the little darlings for dinner lol.
Last night they enjoyed there chicken salad but havnt eaten it all yet - i also added some extra light cream darily cheese in there just to see if they like it and the results are - they've only eaten a small amount of chicken havnt paid attention to the cheese but the salad stuff went down with them. They've not eaten any nuggets to my knowledge but it is there first time with them..they also have dog bonio treats in there cage along with a corn on the cob(petstore brought) and a puppy chew so they never go hungry and there teeth arnt to sharpe. They are 11weeks old tomorow 
Jess x


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

My girls have their usual mix of Pets At Home rats nuggets and rat museli in their cages, and they've also had their daily morning treat of a small piece of crust from toast, from my mom - They aren't satisfied til they have their toast :lol: 

Then they may have a grape each or some watermelon later...or anything else that's tasty and good for them, that's in the fridge.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I decided mine would have for breakfast

Cornflakes
puppy treats (small)
banana chips
dried pasta

im at school so will have to see if that met there sandards when i get in
Jess x


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Last Night it was HT blocks, veggies, and some bread with olive oil, since the air's so dry here lately.

They only get fed once a day, they're chubsie enough as it is.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Today started at just after 5 am with handing out 1 or 2 Mazuri 6F lab blocks to each of the 17. Most like to stash one or eat one on the spot... others like to hide their's then run around & grab everyone else's. The bigger rats will get 2 to 3 each. Because of some many different appetites & attitudes about eating, I no longer dish feed in bulk... we have it to a science with how much they eat so that we don't have food waste or hungry rats because of hoarding. I lay out small portions in several locations so that each have their own pile to eat from.

At 9 am I gave them some fresh papaya & half a grape each for the younger rats--as much as one big grape or 2 small grapes for my biggest rats. They also received some puffed brown rice cereal & rolled oats.

At lunch time I will see if they readily take another lab block... if they hesitate on that I will offer some leafy greens or some frozen veggies, then attempt the block again in an hour or so. 

This afternoon when my daughters get home from school, during their free roam time, they will get more oatmeal or some other 'cereal/grains' or possibly some type of treats such as sunflower seeds or some yogurt mush (we make this by adding dry baby cereal to yogurt. 

After our dinner I will offer any salad greens or veggies we have left over along with their lab block again. Last night they received a treat. We had chicken drumsticks last night. I was able to spread out 5 bones with lots of meat left on the tips between the 17 rats by cutting them in half. Everyone who shared a bone did so nicely. This was the first time I have offered my 6 sisters that I recently took in. 

That's about it... it changes daily as to what the specific ingredients are, but that is the basic routine.

(you'll notice no consumption of yogies today or any day... I don't give my rats this stuff)


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

My two girls get a small handful of Mazuri Lab blocks every morning (sometimes every other if I notice a stash of them in the cage). Every night before I go to bed, they get a bowl of carrots, cucumbers, apple or greens and pasta. This keeps them occupied for the night (or at least until I fall asleep) and keeps them far quieter at night. They get yogies only a few times a week.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine dont have yoggies as a treat (im i right thing yoggies are the small animal yoghurt drops?)

they just have them for somthing nice - mine rarely take food from me they only eat when they are ready , the only food they will hapily take from me is scrambledd eggs lol.

they also have in there cage a ripend petstore brought corn on the cob but they havnt showed much intrest in it.
they have not really touched the cereal/pasta/banana/puppy treat delight that i gave them - they have eaten the few peices of dried pasta though so im not to worried as of yet - plus they had a big chicken salad the night before - my rats are very small for there grand age of 10 weeks 6 days.
Also they arnt greedy and share nicely though im surre that will probz change 
they have not eaten many if not none of there pets and home nuggets - they are to used to reggie rat i think but they kept leaving the seeds ect in reggie - but me bein a good mummy wouldnt fill it back up till the seeds were eaten up lol.
Jess x


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine got some Suebee's last night, and some was left over this morning when I left. They'll get some Regal Rat soon, and some veggies tonight before I go to bed (carrots, peas, corn, and green beans).

They're so funny- they're beginning to think that rice puffs are treats!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Are any of your rats hungrier after free range time
Jess x


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

My rats are ALWAAAYS hungry , especially fatty Addo.

Over the past few days they've had some rice krispies, some rat food, cucumber, a bit of orange which they rejected horribly, and some various veggies.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I feed my rattie boy Templeton,(so far today) some mixed rat food from Petsmart, dome carrots, 1 yougurt drop, a small peice of cheese,and a tiny little peice of carrot. Also, I just gave him 1 peice of popcorn. 

I REALLY spoiled him today! lol


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

mine always have a mix of lab blocks, oats, dried pasta, seeds, dried fruit and peanuts in the shell in their cages. every night, they get frozen peas and corn, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, fruit (depending on whats in season) and frozen berries. they also get, but not all on the same night, cream cheese, avocado, cheese, plain biscuits (cookies for the americans), almonds, banana chips, and teething rusks. they also get whatever leftovers that are suitable.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine still havent touched the PAH nuggets - i left the alone all day with just the nuggets and they havnt touched them - i might to half reggie rat half nuggets then wean them
they are eating as we speak sliced apple and scrambled eggs
Jess x


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

My girls have had their usual (PAH rat nuggets and rat museli).
My mom had to go to work early this morning so they missed out on their toast. They've had a few small pieces of cracker and banana chips.

And to celebtare Mavis finally moving into the main cage, they've had a biiiiig bowl of mixed fruit and veggies...
Romaine lettuce, Cucumber, Tomato, Watermelon, Blueberries, Red and green grapes, Brocolli, Carrot, Peas, Dried pasta and Rice Krispies.
They get this every week on clean out night anyway (Or a corn on the cob between them)
Oh they've also had a small dog biscuit each and a Reggie Rat Chik 'N' Chip treat each.

Quite alot, but there is 3 of them and plus it's a special night


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Let's see... Today he had a mixed food assortment from Petsmart and a few cubes of red bell pepper. Is bell pepper ok?


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Never heard of red bell peeper maybe its called somthing different over here

does anyone have any tips on how i can get my 3 girlies to eat PAH nuggets as mine wont eat them even if thats the only thing in there darn cage they wont eat them -
i gave in giving them scrambled eggs and apple tonight because i was worried they wernt gettin enough nutrition - i havnt had to put any more nuggets in the bowls now for 3 days !
Jess x


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

^^ bell peppers are capsicums in aussieland, so thats probably what you call them, too.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine are going to have a salad and fruit salad tonight - im hoping while im at school they will have 1 or 2 nuggets but im not holding my breath - i really dont like them having Reggie but thats what the petstore brought them up on ...
Im from the U.K
Jess x


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Okili well my girls have a slightly different version of subees available all the time.

Then they dont get breakfast or lunch ( im mean i know but i have to work)

But for dinner they usually get some of these (changed everyday))

Philidelphia cheese
Noodles (Rattles popcorns everywhere when she knows i have some noodles !)
Digestive biscuits
Little pieces of goats cheese
Carrot ( they dont like this)
Some dog treats
A lick of mashed potatoe
A little cooked chicken breast



And a load of other stuff , whatever i get when i go shopping lol


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Yesterday in addition to the usual musli/pasta stuffs, one of them ate a 2 inch hole in my handbag and half a bamboo knitting needle. I imagine it was Pea as it usually is.

This is what I get for going to bed ill and leaving their daddy to look after them for an hour.

Still, its a varied diet I suppose, and at least it wasn't another picture frame or the leather chair.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Junior J, a red bell pepper is just a red pepper over here, you know like the ones you get on pizza and stuff, we get green, yellow and orange ones too...


----------



## ratbloke (Jan 7, 2008)

tofu, macaroni, baby food, rat mix, bok choy, almonds, grapes.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine have eaten about 3 rat nuggets between 3 rats :sigh:

also tonight i have them a new menu

seriously strong cheese
ham
and chopped pear 
the cheese and pear is new to them but so far so good . two out of the 3 ratties took the cheese through the cage which they never usualy do
Jess x


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Remember to always go easy on the dairy!

My boys have had some lettuce, baby corn, and rat nuggets today.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure on what my little darling are having today - they have eaten about 1/4 of there rat nuggets (Only taking 4 days) tut!!!

The pear/ham/cheese went down well with them though so i will make that a one night dinner a weak - they might have a fruit and veg delight tonight

Jess x


----------



## Rattiemommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Mine have had couscous and mushrooms today which has gone down well


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I put one slice of cracker bread (ripped up) on a plate for them to munch on till dinner tonight
cracker bread is new to them so im not sure how well its gonna go down with them 
Jess x


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine have had today 
there usual bowl of rat nuggets (untouched)
1 peice of cracker bread ripped up - they liked this and still have a few bits left
1 carrot chopped up

they might have some chicken and rice later not sure yet
they have also had some cat milk
Jess x


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like your girls aren't eating their rat nuggets because you give them treats and tastier things to eat.
They won't starve themselves, they aren't stupid :wink:


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol i know i thought this to lol - although they are starting to eat some nuggets now hehe

tonight they had aswell as cracker bread / carrot

dried pasta 
rice puffs
high bran 

and of course rat nuggets lol
Tomorow they will have the whole day just with nuggets
Jess x


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Last night my three had some

Organic strawberry yougurt-- they love it
Kale--- which they absolutely love
Green beans
blueberries

Tonight they will have some
carrots,
kale 
finishing the blueberries
grapes


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine havnt had anything else tonight - they still have there pasta/rice puffs and high bran cereal left - that should be gone by the morning though they eat loads during the night ..and its no nice food until some nuggets are eaten tomroow 
Jess x


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

today vegas & baby had suebee's mix, a bit of toast crust, and some hardbolied egg white/yolk (guess which items came from my brekkie! :lol: )

when i get home, they'll have fruit/veggies and some cooked pasta, which they adore. =)


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I tried mine with a treat which is probably frowned upon lol a bit out jaffa cake hehe only a tiny tiny bit each lol
and they have tried there first bit of bread crust of my sandwhich tonight lol
Jess x


----------



## Fright (Feb 5, 2008)

Lemme see, today, Stygian had his Mazuri lab blocks. He actually likes them. He eats 1 - 2 a day. He had a Ratatouille Bon Croissant treat, a bit of broccoli stalk. He's got a bowl of blueberries, carrots, broccoli, apple, cucumber and banana coming his way tonight. He also had one sunchip. Original flavor, ofcourse. 

He's eating tons! I think it's cause I got him his ball, and he runs in it CONSTANTLY. It's like he has his own war machine! He runs into everything with it! The wall, the dvd player, the fireplace, he CHASES the cat in it.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine had a bit of toast crust today for the first time and some rice crispies
Jess x


----------



## lvratz (Jan 12, 2008)

Today they had

Suebee's mix
about 3 lab blocks each
Romaine Lettuce
frozen Carrots, peas, corn and green beans

oh and some cooked liver


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

pellets, bread


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine had pasta with a lil tomatoe sauce - from bolinase

and tonight they have rocket salad with cheese and cucumber

Jess x


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

pasta
chicken
rice
zucini


----------

